# JPA Entities in einem Klassendiagramm ?



## codeStantin (9. Dez 2013)

Hallo zusammen !
Ich sitze gerade an einem Projekt in dem ich die Java Persistence API benutze und folglich mehrere
JPA Entitäten haben werde. Meine frage ist jetzt: Gehören die JPA Entities auch in das normale Klassendiagramm oder erstelle ich dazu lieber noch ein Entity Relationship Diagram ? 
Ich arbeite mit Visual Paradigm und dort ist beides möglich. Also Entities im normalen Klassendiagramm (Das Symbol ist ein Kreis mit unterstrich) und eben ein normales  ER-Diagramm.
Leider habe ich auch mit Google nichts 100% genaues gefunden.

Für eine Antwort bedanke ich mich im Voraus.
Mfg


----------

